
Automatic differentiation - based2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_differentiation
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/68st6p/the_wikipedia_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/68st6p/the_wikipedia_article_on_automatic/)

